# Wer kennt sich mit diesem Element aus...?



## singletrailer67 (23. Oktober 2007)

Liebe Rocky Gemeinde!
Ich habe dieses Element erstanden 
Wer kann mir etwas genaueres zum Rahmen sagen? Wann wurde der gebaut und gab es den nur als Frameset oder als kplt.Bike?


----------



## Clemens (24. Oktober 2007)

Dürfte von 1999 sein. Gabs meines Wissens damals nur als Komplettbike zu kaufen. Soweit ich mich noch erinnere, waren damals nur die Modelle Instinct und Team als Framesets zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (25. Oktober 2007)

Clemens schrieb:


> Dürfte von 1999 sein. Gabs meines Wissens damals nur als Komplettbike zu kaufen. Soweit ich mich noch erinnere, waren damals nur die Modelle Instinct und Team als Framesets zu bekommen.



Danke Clemens!
Ist ja schonmal ein Anhaltspunkt...

Vielleicht kommen ja noch mehr Vorschläge


----------



## Nihil Baxter (25. Oktober 2007)

Es ist definitiv ein 1999er. Nur in diesem Jahr gab es diese Decals.
Gruß
Baxter


----------



## singletrailer67 (25. Oktober 2007)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:


> Es ist definitiv ein 1999er. Nur in diesem Jahr gab es diese Decals.
> Gruß
> Baxter



Danke!
Das ist doch mal ne Auskunft!

P.S. Schöne Homepage! Dein Revier kenne ich ebenfalls ganz gut, da bin ich morgen noch unterwegs...bißchen Gräfrather Wäldchen (mit der alten DH-Strecke vom Lichturm runter),vielleicht noch ein wenig Klingenpfad...
Vielleicht sieht man sich mal 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Alesana (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich finds saulustig, dass ihr immer über die Decals datiert, wer RM kennt, der weiß, dass es diese Farbe am Element sowieso nur 99 gab, da sind die Decals egal, oder schafft ihr das nicht, weil ihr Rocky Fahrer seid und deswegen beschränkt, wenn ich jetzt mein Element zeige, das hat keine Decals, seid ihr dann zu doof zum datieren? (das wär dann eh noch viel lustiger, weil Hauptrahmen, Sitzstreben und Kettenstreben jeweils anderer Jahrgang sind)


----------



## Sw!tch (30. Oktober 2007)

ob schriftzug oder rahmenfarbe is doch vollkommen ladde wenns beides nur in einem jahr gab! was soll son pissiger kram hier?


----------



## Alesana (30. Oktober 2007)

soll keine anpissung sein, sry, wenns so rüber kommt, ich finds nur lustig, wie man sich leichter schriftzüge als rahmenfarben merken kann =)


----------



## Nihil Baxter (30. Oktober 2007)

Alesana schrieb:


> , ich finds nur lustig,)


Scheinst ja sonst nicht viel Spass zu haben, deswegen sei es dir gegönnt.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (30. Oktober 2007)

Mein 99'er Race hab ich aber als Frameset bekommen. 
War Januar 99 glaub aber nicht, das es noch ein 98'er war (hat die gleichen Decals
wie dieses hier).


----------



## rsu (30. Oktober 2007)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Mein Race hab ich aber auch als Frameset bekommen.



Beim Stadler? Der hatte die seinerzeit auch als Framesets rumhängen. Üblich war das aber glaub ned fürs Race


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (31. Oktober 2007)

Ja, beim Stadler in Fürth/Bislohe.


----------

